# PRS SE AKERFELDT in the house... Pics + Review



## firejack018 (Jun 8, 2010)

My PRS SE Akerfeldt just arrived. 

Straight out of the box it was ready to play.
No tweaking or adjusting was required. Simply tuned up and it was ready to go just like my PRS SE Korina.
Perfect low action with no fretbuzz.
Every other guitar I've purchased from overseas has required a truss rod adjustment upon arrival but that's not the case with the PRS SE's.

Here's the specs that piqued my interest in this guitar:
*Body Wood:* Mahogany
*Top Wood:* Maple with Flame Maple Veneer
*Neck Wood: * Maple
*Fretboard Wood:* Ebony
*Number of Frets:* 24 Jumbo Frets
*Scale Length:* 25"
*Neck Shape:* Wide Fat
*Treble Pickup:* SE HFS Treble Humbucker
*Bass Pickup:* SE Vintage Bass Humbucker

Build quality is faultless.
It weighs a bit more than my SE Korina.
Acoustically, compared to my Korina it has a more balanced & focused tone with tight, percussive lows.
The Korina is richer in the mids and has more zing in the highs, but is a little less percussive. 
And I'm loving the satin finish on the back of the neck.
The wide-fat neck profile in general just fits my hands better than any other guitar I've owned before.
The satin finish just takes it to a whole new comfort level.

I've already swapped out the tuners for Schaller Locking Mini's.
That's just a personal preference thing, and I always put locking tuners on all my guitars these days.
The stock pickups will also be changed as they don't suit my needs or preferences.
I'm thinking of trying some gold-covered Motor City Pickups in this guitar.
Or I might just stick with BG Pickups.
Haven't decided as yet.

The only real let down on the guitar for me is the nut.
It's poorly cut and the strings just barely fit in the slots, causing them to stick a little when tuning up.
I found the same problem with my Korina.
It's no big deal as I'll be installing Graphtec Tusq nuts on all three of my PRS SE's.
I'm expecting them any day now.

Anyways... that's enough blabbering; lets get to the pics:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2010)

That looks as classy as a USA Custom model, nice as fuck man.


----------



## 13point9 (Jun 8, 2010)

i just wish they did that model without the Opeth O on it lol


----------



## alvinthegreat (Jun 8, 2010)

gorgeous guitar.

not ecstatic about the Opeth logo, but it would be expected from an Akerfeldt sig!


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 8, 2010)

13point9 said:


> i just wish they did that model without the Opeth O on it lol



Same, the logo kills it for me and Opeth is my favorite band. Congrats though, I'm sure it's an awesome guitar.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 8, 2010)

wow thats awesome. i actually like the design on the bottom (prolly cuz i didnt know it was opeth) very nice guitar man! what are you gonna tune it to?


----------



## K-Roll (Jun 8, 2010)

they could have put it on as an inlay around 12-13 and it would be more interesting.. but still a nice axe i like the top


----------



## Harry (Jun 8, 2010)

Gorgeous guitar, congrats!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 8, 2010)

Very cool, congrats. 

Now they need to release a version without the Opeth logo as an SE 25th Singlecut


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 8, 2010)

My GAS for one of these rises daily. 

Congrats man!


----------



## powergroover (Jun 8, 2010)

one of the classiest LP style guitar i've ever seen, congrats !


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 8, 2010)

That looks really awesome. I don't mind the "O" at the bottom so much, but I do agree that if they used it as the 12th fret marker it would look a lot classier.

Congrats dude, that's a sweet axe. I'm actually looking to pick up a PRS really soon.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 8, 2010)

That is nice as hell right there!  
The "O" logo on the body kinda kills it for me, but it is still a beautiful guitar. Congrats dude 
I'm loving these new PRS SE models!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 8, 2010)

K-Roll said:


> they could have put it on as an inlay around 12-13 and it would be more interesting.. but still a nice axe i like the top



this.
if they did this i would own one right now.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice. I had to put a Tusq nut on my SE Cu24 right away as well. Also did Schaller lockers on mine. These are great guitars with those upgrades.


----------



## MSalonen (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks less red/more brown than I was expecting, but still a gorgeous guitar!


----------



## firejack018 (Jun 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> That looks as classy as a USA Custom model, nice as fuck man.



Thanks mate.
If the SE's are PRS's lower end models, I really have to nab one of their high end guitars one of these days.
Love my SE's.



> 13point9 said:
> 
> 
> > i just wish they did that model without the Opeth O on it lol
> ...


Same here, but I couldn't resist those specs at such a great price any longer.
BTW the logo is starting to grow on me. 





jymellis said:


> wow thats awesome. i actually like the design on the bottom (prolly cuz i didnt know it was opeth) very nice guitar man! what are you gonna tune it to?



Thanks mate.
It'll be in Eb.




K-Roll said:


> they could have put it on as an inlay around 12-13 and it would be more interesting.. but still a nice axe i like the top



I'd have preferred just Akerfeldt's name on the headstock.
This thing would look absolutely killer without the logo.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 8, 2010)

Tortoise Shell is more brown than red. My Cu22 is Tortoise Shell. It's a great color. It does vary in shade though. Some are darker like yours. Mine is a bit lighter, and yes you do have to try a US PRS they are fantastic.

Heres my Tort


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks a little more subdued and classy in the flesh....quite awesome


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks way better than I expected. And i personally love the opeth logo, its pretty sweet! Great guitar


----------



## Riffer (Jun 8, 2010)

Glad you like it man. And thanks for the kind words in your review about the guitar being ready to go out of the box.


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 8, 2010)

Godamned Opeth logo. Such a pretty guitar too. I have a feeling that if I actually got to play one then the O wouldn't seem like such a big deal.


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful guitar. I think if the logo had been on the first fret, like the Petrucci models, then it would have looked classy as f*ck. But whomever was behind defiling a beautiful body and top with that gigantic O, should be FIRED!!! Even if it was Mikael.


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 8, 2010)

I actually don't mind the logo. 

I may seriously look into making this my first PRS purchase.


----------



## Napalm (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow where was I when they released this gem? Man very nice guitar...its very sleak yet to the point. Is this model insanely expensive?


+1 this could be my first PRS purchase as well...


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 8, 2010)

Napalm said:


> Wow where was I when they released this gem? Man very nice guitar...its very sleak yet to the point. Is this model insanely expensive?
> 
> 
> +1 this could be my first PRS purchase as well...




From what I saw on GC, they're going for $665. Not bad at all.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful axe, man! I bet that neck feels great.


----------



## gordomenz (Jun 8, 2010)

The O definately makes it a cheese ball. But I'm still going to own one.


----------



## RideFour15 (Jun 8, 2010)

Saw one of these in my local store tonight; gorgeous!

Also I hate the O (even though I love Opeth so much) on the guitar, but in person it doesn't seem to matter as much to the eyes as in pictures.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks hawt, grats.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool man, looks sweet - The logo......*"WHY, PRS?"*


----------



## budda (Jun 8, 2010)

That's a gorgeous veneer, nicely done!

I prefer 22 frets and 4 knobs at the 25 scale, so I'm going to be keeping an eye out for used Singlecut SE's in Toronto


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 8, 2010)

You have reignited my GAS for one of these good sir


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 10, 2010)

That logo doesn't bother me as much as the toggle switch placement. I guess that's just a PRS thing!

Nice guitar, anyway. Big Opeth fan here!


----------



## alvinthegreat (Jun 11, 2010)

Ironbird said:


> That logo doesn't bother me as much as the toggle switch placement. I guess that's just a PRS thing!
> 
> Nice guitar, anyway. Big Opeth fan here!



I actually really prefer that toggle placement. The standard placement on LP-style guitars is just asking for the switch to get smacked around by enthusiastic strummers, resulting in a lot of fucked up switch assemblies.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 11, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> It looks less red/more brown than I was expecting, but still a gorgeous guitar!


Agreed! But a pleasant surprise I thought.

I don't want to harp on about the big "O" but is it painted on or an inlay or what?


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 11, 2010)

God dammit. And here I thought I have suppressed my GAS for one of these, and then I see the pics of it. 


Looks amazing, man! I don't mind the logo at all.


----------



## evo7ution (Jun 11, 2010)

Beauty. So sweet. And so is price. Instant GAS.


----------



## firejack018 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments.




yellowv said:


> Very nice. I had to put a Tusq nut on my SE Cu24 right away as well. Also did Schaller lockers on mine. These are great guitars with those upgrades.



Couldn't agree more.
Thanks for the tips on the Schaller LT's btw. 





MSalonen said:


> It looks less red/more brown than I was expecting, but still a gorgeous guitar!



Yeah the color can look quite different depending on the light.
I love it.





yellowv said:


> Tortoise Shell is more brown than red. My Cu22 is Tortoise Shell. It's a great color. It does vary in shade though. Some are darker like yours. Mine is a bit lighter, and yes you do have to try a US PRS they are fantastic.
> 
> Heres my Tort


That's beautiful man.  




Riffer said:


> Glad you like it man. And thanks for the kind words in your review about the guitar being ready to go out of the box.








Daggorath said:


> Godamned Opeth logo. Such a pretty guitar too. I have a feeling that if I actually got to play one then the O wouldn't seem like such a big deal.


That's the thing.
I almost didn't buy one due to the logo, but the specs were exactly what I wanted so I got it anyway.
Turns out I've grown to like the logo quite a lot.






Napalm said:


> Wow where was I when they released this gem? Man very nice guitar...its very sleak yet to the point. Is this model insanely expensive?
> 
> 
> +1 this could be my first PRS purchase as well...



Nope, it's between $600-700 USD. 
Bargain!


----------



## firejack018 (Jun 13, 2010)

auxioluck said:


> From what I saw on GC, they're going for $665. Not bad at all.







Aurochs34 said:


> Beautiful axe, man! I bet that neck feels great.


The satin finish looks a little bit rough up-close in some places, but by geez it's so sleek and smooth and not at all tacky.
I also really love the Wide Fat neck profile.





Ironbird said:


> That logo doesn't bother me as much as the toggle switch placement. I guess that's just a PRS thing!
> 
> Nice guitar, anyway. Big Opeth fan here!


I almost got the PRS SE Catanese instead because of the single Vol/Tone knobs and toggle switch on upper bout.
So glad I stuck with the Akerfeldt.
I usually prefer pickup toggle switch placed on the upper bout, but I've gotten used to the placement behind the bridge from playing my SE Korina.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jul 3, 2010)

I played one of these bad boys right out of the box during my week of work experience at a guitar store. We were checking over the new stock, and as soon as I saw that headstock in the plastic sleeve that the guitar came in I was like !
It plays really nicely, and I really love the satin neck. The sound was rather nice, too. I could definitely go for one if I had the cash, especially since I'm such an Opeth fanboy.
EDIT: Whoops, bit of a bump. I'm too eager sometimes.


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, real nice flame. Congrats!


----------



## firejack018 (Jul 4, 2010)

TheSilentWater said:


> I played one of these bad boys right out of the box during my week of work experience at a guitar store. We were checking over the new stock, and as soon as I saw that headstock in the plastic sleeve that the guitar came in I was like !
> It plays really nicely, and I really love the satin neck. The sound was rather nice, too. I could definitely go for one if I had the cash, especially since I'm such an Opeth fanboy.
> EDIT: Whoops, bit of a bump. I'm too eager sometimes.




It's my fave of the bunch.
Plays so nicely with the jumbo frets on the wide-fat neck.
Has a much snappier attack than my Korina and 25th Anniversary Custom 24 models.
I love all three of my SE's, but the Akerfeldt has the edge on the other 2 by a whisker.
But I enjoy playing all 3 SE's more than any other guitar I own or have owned in the past, including my PGM301.


----------



## firejack018 (Jul 4, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> Wow, real nice flame. Congrats!


Thanks man.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 6, 2010)

i saw one of these guitars a couple months ago and it is awesome! lucky you!!!


----------



## screamindaemon (Jul 6, 2010)

So pretty. Happy NGD to you.

I never realized this was a 24 fret single cut. that's fantastic. I will seriously look into getting this now. How are the SE's compared to the rest of PRS guitars?

My guitar teacher has 5 PRS. Swears by them for all situations. And mention the Student Edition line and he will rant about their inferior quality for hours if you let him.

I've never tried an SE myself, but I can't see them being garbage. Not to mention that people here are very knowledgeable about guitars. I can't see that the SE's would have so much popularity if they were poor quality.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 6, 2010)

I own that custom 22 artist above in this thread and while I can admit my SE has nothing on the real deal, the SE's are great guitars. But my Se went for $600 new and the USA probably about $4000. For the price difference the SE's are an amazing deal.


----------



## firejack018 (Jul 27, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> i saw one of these guitars a couple months ago and it is awesome! lucky you!!!


Agreed!
Thanks man. 




screamindaemon said:


> So pretty. Happy NGD to you.
> 
> I never realized this was a 24 fret single cut. that's fantastic. I will seriously look into getting this now. How are the SE's compared to the rest of PRS guitars?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. 

Let me just say, I've owned a lot of different high-end guitars (mainly Ibanez Prestige & Artist models) and I also went on a shopping spree to find a great bang-per-buck guitar (I purchased some Schecters, a Godin, some Edwards's, and a Michael Kelly) and I can safely say that I much prefer my modified SE's to anything I've owned/played before.
For me, it comes down to the SE's having quality tonewoods, solid construction and that juicy wide-fat neck profile at a great price that's just ripe for modding.

If you like really thin neck profiles (Ibanez Wizard) I'd stay away, but if you are like me and find yourself gravitating away from the thin necks towards chunkier profiles, then definitely check out the PRS SE's.





yellowv said:


> I own that custom 22 artist above in this thread and while I can admit my SE has nothing on the real deal, the SE's are great guitars. But my Se went for $600 new and the USA probably about $4000. For the price difference the SE's are an amazing deal.


 
I'm actually scared to play a US-made PRS due to fear of getting hooked and blowing out my bank balance due to a severe case of PRS GAS attack.
They must be absolutely amazing instruments judging from the SE line being their budget, Korean-made, entry-level guitars.


----------



## ridner (Sep 27, 2011)

these look great!


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice addition, man. Sweet guitar! Good luck with it!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 27, 2011)

This thread is over a year old.


----------

